# Club Wyndham Access - Two Verisions?



## rrlongwell (May 17, 2012)

Interesting twist on my recent Wyndham Club Access purchase.  I got the points within a couple of days of purchase, I pay the maintance fees and have the use.  Wyndham Title advises that the sales people's job is to sell, Wyndham does not control if a certificate for Access will be given.  The title company does, they may or may not approve the issuing of the certificate.  I may only have use rights and the obligations of payment without any to vote in Club Wyndham Access matters etc.  even though my written material, contract, etc. says I do.  Title's final position on the matter is that sales is to sell them they have no say if the certificate will be issued or not.  If the certicate is denied that means my purchase is, in essence, a points purchase without any underlying rights to the Club Wyndham Trust.  I was not aware that this verision existed.


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2012)

I dont think it makes a difference if you have a certificate or not You own use rights and have the obligations of payment, with or without a certificate. ie you own your points

And Im sure you will, as an owner, be invited to the next meeting of the board. 

For what its worth I attended this year and there were no issues to be voted on, except approval of last years minutes


And if you were familiar with the Wyndham website you would know its possible to own Club Wyndham Access without having a certificate 

in the section dealing with transfer procedures you will see that the procedure you need to follow when you sell your membership is the same whether you have a certificate or not....And I assume you have the same voting rights

I am a CLUB WYNDHAM® Access owner and I have been issued a certificate. 


A written request with the full names, addresses, telephone number, birth dates and social security number of purchasers or transferees. $299 Upon receipt, Title Services will provide an Assignment and Assumption Agreement to be signed in front of a notary by all parties involved.
You will need to return the document within the given timeframe.
A new certificate will be issued.
Title Services will then update your account.

I am a CLUB WYNDHAM Access owner and I have not been issued a certificate. 


A written request with the full names, addresses, telephone number, birth dates and social security number of purchasers or transferees. $299 Upon receipt, Title Services will provide an Assignment and Assumption Agreement to be signed in front of a notary by all parties involved.
You will need to return the document within the given timeframe.
Title Services will then update your account.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 17, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I dont think it makes a difference if you have a certificate or not You own use rights and have the obligations of payment, with or without a certificate. ie you own your points
> 
> And Im sure you will, as an owner, be invited to the next meeting of the board.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I was not aware that there was a verison where a certificate is not issued.  

My particual verision called for a "Ownership Certificate".  It also included a sample certifcate that calls for the owner(s) names to be on it along with issue day, contract number, if it is annual or biennial, and number of points.  

Apparently the major difference between the non-cerficate verision (points and use only) and the certificate portion is that the Ownership Certificate example states, "This certificate is issued by the PTVO Owners Association Inc. and signifies the below owner(s) as a member(s) of the association with the right to participate in the Club Wyndham Access Vacation Plan."

Hopefully, a written contract carries priority over the Wyndham Web Site.

Update:  Just got off the phone with Wyndham Owner Care. For all of my non Access Deeds, I have voting rights in Wyndham Club Plus.  I currently have no similar rights with Club Wyndham Access for the Club Wyndham Access points.  They did indicate they have requested I be given the certificate.  I do not know if I would ever actually vote my Access Ownership, but it would be nice to have that option.  Oh well, worst case apparently is like Ron indicated, I have the use rights and liabilities assocated with the ownership.  Bets the heck out of the discussion on a different thread where a situation might occur where there is no use rights but are deeded rights.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2012)

I wrote the the president of the Club Wyndham Access  on this issue and here is his answer

"All CWA owners of record,  regardless of what they receive/not receive at the point of sale will be on the owners roster and be invited to all meetings and voting issues.      This should not be an issue".    m


----------



## rrlongwell (May 19, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I wrote the the president of the Club Wyndham Access  on this issue and here is his answer
> 
> "All CWA owners of record,  regardless of what they receive/not receive at the point of sale will be on the owners roster and be invited to all meetings and voting issues.      This should not be an issue".    m



Thanks for the info.  From my conversations with Title, being reconized as a owner of record is not a decsion covered by the sales force, the contract, or Corportate Wyndham.  This decision is solely in the hands of their title company.  So to the extent that the person you communicated with said what they said about the point of sale contracts/material and what Wyndham Title indicated are not inconsistant.


----------



## ronparise (May 20, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks for the info.  From my conversations with Title, being reconized as a owner of record is not a decsion covered by the sales force, the contract, or Corportate Wyndham.  This decision is solely in the hands of their title company.  So to the extent that the person you communicated with said what they said about the point of sale contracts/material and what Wyndham Title indicated are not inconsistant.



Dont get hung up on having or not having a certificate. I have one and you dont, but we are both members of the same club.and there is no difference in what we own or the rights we have

With Club Wyndham Access there is no deed and no title...we dont own anything. We are a members of a club. There is an Assignment and Assumption Agreement. But that's all there is.  Its an agreement.... The term you use.."owner of record"  is meaningless. We  dont own anything. 

I happen to have a certificate..it says "this certificate is issued by the PTVO Owners Association, Inc and signifies the below owner as a member of the association with the right to participate in the Club Wyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan. That you dont have a certificate doesnt mean you are not a member of the Association. You are..Relax... like it or not we are both members of the same club


----------



## rrlongwell (May 21, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Dont get hung up on having or not having a certificate. I have one and you dont, but we are both members of the same club.and there is no difference in what we own or the rights we have
> 
> With Club Wyndham Access there is no deed and no title...we dont own anything. We are a members of a club. There is an Assignment and Assumption Agreement. But that's all there is.  Its an agreement.... The term you use.."owner of record"  is meaningless. We  dont own anything.
> 
> I happen to have a certificate..it says "this certificate is issued by the PTVO Owners Association, Inc and signifies the below owner as a member of the association with the right to participate in the Club Wyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan. That you dont have a certificate doesnt mean you are not a member of the Association. You are..Relax... like it or not we are both members of the same club



I may have figured out why there are two classes of ownership in Club Wyndham Access, if bought directly through Wyndham.  I paid cash for the timeshare.  Title made a comment that I cannot get a certificate until a morgage is paid off.  That appears to be why I have use rights but not other rights associated with ownership.


----------



## ronparise (May 21, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I may have figured out why there are two classes of ownership in Club Wyndham Access, if bought directly through Wyndham.  I paid cash for the timeshare.  Title made a comment that I cannot get a certificate until a morgage is paid off.  That appears to be why I have use rights but not other rights associated with ownership.



I hate to keep harping on this, but there are not two classes of ownership...there is only one. You either are a member or you are not a member

Perhaps you just think that there should be two classes of ownership, because you paid over $150 per 1000 points and I paid just $3/1000 points


----------



## rrlongwell (May 21, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I hate to keep harping on this, but there are not two classes of ownership...there is only one. You either are a member or you are not a member
> 
> Perhaps you just think that there should be two classes of ownership, because you paid over $150 per 1000 points and I paid just $3/1000 points



and, you get voting rights and I do not because I am not a owner of record according to Wyndham Title.  It is what it is.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 21, 2012)

RR:

I gather you bought from Developer and should have gotten copy of Trust agreement. I bought resale so had to get from Owner Relations.

Suggest you read the Bible for   correct answers.

Start with  Article 7.4 Club Ownership Register

Then  Article 9 Transfer of Ownership

Then By Law  4.6.1  Classes of Owners. There are two  A (me, you, Ron, et. al.)  and B (Declarant).

Did you get  a notice of annual meeting and proxy last March?  If not per  Article 7.4 you are not legal.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 21, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> I gather you bought from Developer and should have gotten copy of Trust agreement. I bought resale so had to get from Owner Relations.
> 
> ...



No notice as you referenced.  You are not inconsistant with what title advises me.  I bought through Wyndham retail sales and paid them.  Per Title, their job is to sell, basically, what they do does not count and as a Platium member I should have known that.  At this point, I am guessing, what they are letting me use is the B (Declarant) points.  I hope my request for a certificate goes though.  That appears to be the best outcome at this point and I become a A member.


----------



## ronparise (May 21, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> and, you get voting rights and I do not because I am not a owner of record according to Wyndham Title.  It is what it is.



as I reported to you...according to the president of the association you have voting rights too...Ill see you at the next association meeting and bet you a 250000 point reservation that Im right...but you have to be at the meeting to collect. of course if you are at the meeting you will have your proxy and Ill be the one to collect

Unless you are Wyndham, you are not a Class B member...You are class A with or without a certificate...The evidence of membership is nothing but a few lines of code in Wyndhams computer. That and the points you see in your account, and the bill you get for maintenance fees

The only problem you have is a creation of your own and it only exists in your mind...That or Ill owe you a vacation


----------



## rrlongwell (May 29, 2012)

ronparise said:


> ... The only problem you have is a creation of your own and it only exists in your mind...That or Ill owe you a vacation



I guess you are off the hook.  They got around to honoring my request for a certificate and I got the Title Insurance that was to go with it.


----------

